# Special Forces Soldier killed in Iraq: SSG Robb Rolfing



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 2, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service,*July 2, 2007) — A U.S. Army Special Forces Soldier died June 30 from wounds sustained while conducting combat operations in Baghdad, Iraq.Staff Sgt. Robb L. Rolfing, 29, a Special Forces engineer sergeant, was killed by small arms fire. 

More...


----------



## Ravage (Jul 2, 2007)

Rest easy Warrior.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 2, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 2, 2007)

Sigh.... another one.  

RIP Staff Sergeant Rolfing.

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 2, 2007)

Rest In Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 2, 2007)

Rest in Peace SSG Rolfing, my thoughts are with your family and Brothers.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 2, 2007)

RIP


----------



## tova (Jul 2, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## SR-25 (Jul 3, 2007)

Rest in peace


----------

